# Ok Ok enough rain now thank you



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When is the rain going to stop?
I know we needed it but please can we now have some sunshine.
This is now our fifth winter here and it is by far the longest and wettest.

Seriously though the dams are looking fantastic, far more water in them than they have had for a couple of years, so hopefully we will not have the sort of water shortages we had last year.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been thinking the same, Veronica. I had the misfortune to be caught up in the tornado which ripped across the outskirts of Larnaca yesterday. It was apocalyptic - horizontal lightening, windscreen smashing hailstones the size of walnuts and enough water on the highway to float a dreadnaught. There were dozens of cars pulled over on the hard shoulder with damage and a pile-up on the opposite carriageway with a sea of bluelights from the emergency vehicles. It was about 4pm, but as dark as midnight. I genuinely thought the car was going to get sucked up and hurled off the road. There are some scary videos posted on youtube. And as I write it is absolutely tipping down in Nicosia. Surely the dams are filling up! It might carry on into the late spring if the climate change gurus are right. I suspect we're in for some nasty surprises with the weather in the future. On the plus side things look absolutley fantastic when the sun does shine!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> I've been thinking the same, Veronica. I had the misfortune to be caught up in the tornado which ripped across the outskirts of Larnaca yesterday. It was apocalyptic - horizontal lightening, windscreen smashing hailstones the size of walnuts and enough water on the highway to float a dreadnaught. There were dozens of cars pulled over on the hard shoulder with damage and a pile-up on the opposite carriageway with a sea of bluelights from the emergency vehicles. It was about 4pm, but as dark as midnight. I genuinely thought the car was going to get sucked up and hurled off the road. There are some scary videos posted on youtube. And as I write it is absolutely tipping down in Nicosia. Surely the dams are filling up! It might carry on into the late spring if the climate change gurus are right. I suspect we're in for some nasty surprises with the weather in the future. On the plus side things look absolutley fantastic when the sun does shine!


I've heard about the tornado Kimonas. It must have been very scary:At least you survived to tell the tale.
I remember when I lived in Limassol many years ago tornado ripping down from the Akrotiri peninsular and I in my ignorance thought were just having a bad storm carried on baking for christmas by candlelight when the electric went off then settled to read a book tellimg my dog he was a stupid wuss cos he was hidinh under the table.
When the 'storm' subsisded later I went outside to discover chaos all around me. 
The house next door had no roof. Cars were upside down on the roofs of houses.
Thank god I was ignorant of what was going or I would have been terrified


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We actually had a day of blue skies and sunshine here today. It was wonderful to sit outside and enjoy the sun... whilst admiring the pool that got filled up by yesterday's rain!!!

Kimonas, 
What an awful experience! I saw pictures of the damage on the Greek news but didn't get a clear picture of exactly where in Larnaca it hit. The British Forces radio also mentioned damage at Dhekelia. Was there a second tornado or did it travel as far as Dhekelia?


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Guess who's coming to tea!*

Hi Veronica,
The sun's gonna shine ~ Arriving tomorrow evening ~ look forward to seeing you & Dennis. Hope to see Tricia and Doug Monday afternoon?
Forecast minus 4 here tonight so a little sun would be good!
LOL Chris




Veronica said:


> When is the rain going to stop?
> I know we needed it but please can we now have some sunshine.
> This is now our fifth winter here and it is by far the longest and wettest.
> 
> Seriously though the dams are looking fantastic, far more water in them than they have had for a couple of years, so hopefully we will not have the sort of water shortages we had last year.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Veronica,
> The sun's gonna shine ~ Arriving tomorrow evening ~ look forward to seeing you & Dennis. Hope to see Tricia and Doug Monday afternoon?
> Forecast minus 4 here tonight so a little sun would be good!
> LOL Chris



Hi Chris,
We had nice weather today and the forecast is good for the next few days
Give us a ring when you arrive and we'll get together


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

nice start this morning.Iknow we need the rain but need some warm sun now.
See you Monday Chris, hope you have a good flight.
Tricia x


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Veronica said:


> When is the rain going to stop?
> I know we needed it but please can we now have some sunshine.
> This is now our fifth winter here and it is by far the longest and wettest.
> 
> Seriously though the dams are looking fantastic, far more water in them than they have had for a couple of years, so hopefully we will not have the sort of water shortages we had last year.


Hi. It seems to rain more over the Paphos side than in the Paralimni area. Has anyone got feedback on weather and water situation in Paramlimni area please?? We are coming out April 1st for the summer. Last year there were lots of water cuts, has it improved yet??


----------



## lynn4213 (Apr 1, 2009)

With all the rain we have had we are still having water cuts every other day in Pervolia.


----------

